# Corel Draw - Karte ist gesüdet - wie ändern



## Biersl (5. Juli 2004)

Hallo Corel-Freaks,

ich habe eine Karte mit mehreren Ebenen (Straßen, Gebäude, Schrift...) vorliegen, die gesüdet ist, sprich Norden zeigt nach unten. Natürlich kann ich die Karte drehen, dass Norden oben ist. Ein Problem besteht dann allerdings mit der Schrift -> steht dann auf dem Kopf.

Gibt es irgendeine Möglichkeit das Problem in den Griff zu bekommen
Freue mich über Antworten.

Vielen Dank
MfG Biersl


----------



## thoru (5. Juli 2004)

Hallo Biersl,

wenn du die Schrift auch einer seperaten Ebene hast
lässt die sich doch bestimmt sperren oder ausblenden,
sodass du die Karten ohne die Schrift drehen kannst.
Wenn ds noch nicht der Fall ist dann verschiebe die
Schrift auf eine seperate Ebene.


cu
thoru


----------



## Biersl (5. Juli 2004)

*Ebene liegt nicht vor*

Sorry, es ist die Schrift nicht in einer eigenen Ebene, sondern es gibt 3 Ebenen, darunter 1 mit ca. 400 Gruppen und in diesen Gruppen sind die Texte versteckt.

Fällt dir vielleicht noch eine bessere/schnellere Möglichkeit ein? Ich dachte da an eine Automatisierung mit VBA. Bin aber in VBA Neuling.

MfG
Biersl


----------



## extracuriosity (5. Juli 2004)

Also das mit dem Drehen ohne Schrift wird wohl nie funktionieren, weil die Straßen im Osten ka anders ausehen, als die Strassen im Westen. Und ost und West tauschen beim drehen ja die Seiten, oder ist es zufällig ein Plan von einem französischen Schlosspark alla Versailles.
Ansonsten musst du halt alle Gruppen auflösen, die Textsuchfunktion nutzen uns so alle Texte löschen. Dann neu beschriften.


----------



## German (8. Juli 2004)

*Re: Ebene liegt nicht vor*



> _Original geschrieben von Biersl _
> *Sorry, es ist die Schrift nicht in einer eigenen Ebene, sondern es gibt 3 Ebenen, darunter 1 mit ca. 400 Gruppen und in diesen Gruppen sind die Texte versteckt.
> *


Hi, 

was ist denn sonst noch auf der Ebene. Sollten das nur Quadrate, Punkte und Kringel sein hätt ich eine Lösung:
In Illustrator gibts die Funktion "Einzeln transformieren", d. h. u. a. alle markierten Objekte um ihren eigenen Mittelpunkt zu drehen


----------



## Biersl (9. Juli 2004)

*Probieren*

Hallo,

werd mal schaun, ob jemand das Illustrator hat. Diese Funktion sucht man leider im Corel vergeblich.

Danke


----------



## German (9. Juli 2004)

*Re: Probieren*



> _Original geschrieben von Biersl _
> *werd mal schaun, ob jemand das Illustrator hat. *



Wie groß wär denn eine Datei (ai8), nur mit der gedrehten Ebene, die die Texte enthält?


----------



## Biersl (9. Juli 2004)

*Manuell gedreht*

Vielen Dank für die Antworten.

Hab jetzt jeden einzelnen Grafiktext gedreht. Muss an dem Projekt weitermachen. Hat zwar einige Zeit gedauert, aber nun passt alles.
Die Datei hat ca. 400 KB (Format: cdr).
MfG Biersl


----------

